# Reigning question



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

You hear a lot about the stallions because its like advertising for them. They wanna sell and get those stud fees rolling in.

A mare is fine. Reining horses arent defined by their sex. You could go out and get a gelding and still be successfull. Its about the training that's important. Good luck!


----------



## mybabysewanka (Feb 15, 2009)

BuckOff41570, is right it's advertisement for the stallions so breeders can make their money... I have seen just as many talented and money winning reining mares and geldings, especially if you are just getting started out like novice and ameture (sp?)... Two years ago actually I saw a girl win 40,000 on a mare so... I don't think it would be a waste of time, because if you show your mare and she does really well wins points money whatever have you, and she has all the conformations, looks, personality, and pedigree you could breed her in the future and make $$ off her foals.


----------



## Cowboys girl (Mar 13, 2009)

It dosnt really matter, you just have to have a horse that knows the pattern and will do it with out fussing... but personally, i HATE reighning because its all about who you are... if your name is out and you plan on showing every weekend, sure, you have a chance, but if you only want to go to a few shows a month, no you dont have a chance. thats why i have quit trying... your going to meet up with a lot of snobey girls who spend 200 dolors on their outfit for ONE show... im jst giving you a heads up, cause it wont be fun at first if you dont already have your name out...


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

Cowboys girl said:


> It dosnt really matter, you just have to have a horse that knows the pattern and will do it with out fussing... but personally, i HATE reighning because its all about who you are... if your name is out and you plan on showing every weekend, sure, you have a chance, but if you only want to go to a few shows a month, no you dont have a chance. thats why i have quit trying... your going to meet up with a lot of snobey girls who spend 200 dolors on their outfit for ONE show... im jst giving you a heads up, cause it wont be fun at first if you dont already have your name out...


Every judged event has politics. Its inevitable.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

BuckOff41570 said:


> Every judged event has politics. Its inevitable.


That's very true. One way to break into that circle is to become associated with a known trainer.

That is also why I prefer Team Penning and Sorting. Those are timed events and style/dress/politics have nothing to do with winning.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Go to Westfall Horsemanship to see Stacy and her mare win bridleless and bareback. ;]


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Absolutely you can be very successful on a mare or a gelding (plus they are easier to handle) lol. Everyone else is right, they are advertising the studs for the higher stud fees. And yes, politics are there no matter what the judged class. It is really bad in the AQHA but I know little about the NRHA so it would just be a guess there. I wish you luck and even if you decide not to show, reining training is good for any horse. Kinda like dressage is a good basis for further training, that is how I feel about reining. Good luck!!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Any gender is great, like everyone has said, the only reason that you hear about stallions more, is that they need to advertise for the stud fees, i have heard of many amazing mares and many amazing geldings, it just depends on what you like more, if you would like to bred in the near future then get a mare or stud. Mares and gelding will be easier than a stud though.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

See, i was the same way as you except mine was with barrel racing and geldings, it seemed like thats all anyone ever had was geldings, and i thought that, thats what i should have. But dont go with what "everyone else has" go with what *YOU WANT.* I love mares, to me just to me, i think mares can be sweeter and more of a love bug, but thats just me. I was so happy when lindsay sears won the nfr in barrel racing on her mare Martha. I was like finally!!! a mare beat all the flippin geldings =) lol. But like i said go with what YOU WANT, not what everyone else has, what you want.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I came to mention Stacy Westfall and her wonderful mare, Wizards Baby Doll! But someone beat me to it! 

I've seen lots of mares take championships, I reccomend getting yourself a really well known trainer to work with.


----------

